# carpet mills



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Is there anyone here who uses them? I have heard you can mess up a dog on them but I am not sure how. The belt length is excellent and the price is right.

Grand Carpet Mill - furniture quality exercise treadmills for dogs!

This is an example.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Jocoyn ! this is exactly what I have and my comment would be that the belt is NOT long enough for the stride of a GSD . Front paws of an adult land in the gap between the belt end and the wood frame .

Also the belt seemed to wear rather quickly.

The dogs loved it though. I have it set up in my barn and all the young pups will race to it and get started on their own. For young dogs okay! Adults -- well I am looking for something longer myself - I liked the one that Sunflowers was using. shipping adds quite a bit to cost.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Does it have to be a carpet mill or does a treadmill for dogs work too?

Might want to check this out. Price is about the same.

http://www.dogpacer.com/


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Paul that one looks really nice! The belt is 5" longer than the carpet mill one. Carmen do you think that is long enough?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Check on ebay... it's going for about $450 shipped. I've got one coming in a couple days.

The company has some videos on youtube. Seems like a pretty good product.

My dog does fine on a human treadmill with a 55" belt, so this 71" belt should be more than enough.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My, that one IS interesting. I am used to seeing around $2000 for a dog treadmill.

The belt is shorter though? No? 
The carpet mill *says *it has a 127" belt and the treadmill a 71" belt. 

Could it be the length reported on the carpet mill is the entire carpet and only about half of it is the running surface? I called the carpet mill folks to see how long the running surface is.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Lucy dog, can you do a review when you get it?
Beau is long and seems to stretch out. He is about 24" at the shoulders.

This is some running shots--dont have any trotting ones


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

That 127" belt length is probably the length around the entire belt (top and bottom). You probably need to divide that 127" in half to know the actual running space for the dog. 

Beau sounds about the same size as my Lucy. She's about 24" too, so it should be a pretty even comparison.

And I'll let you guys know how it is. Should be here by early next week. I'll put it together when I get a chance and test it out. Looks like a nice product from what I've seen on youtube. It's on amazon too, but only had a few reviews. Everything was positive there too.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The jog a dog has an 84 inch tread length but also a $3000 price tag. Owwww.
This is much more reasonable. May have to do some comparisons on stride 
Definitely better price wise. I know you probably get what you pay for but for 3k, I just don't have that kind of money. $500 I could swing.

JOG A DOG MODEL DC7 ........................................... Exercise Treadmill for the canine.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

And people wonder why I paid $1/mile to have someone else take Pan jogging!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This is another one.
https://pawwws.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=43&Itemid=2

About half the price of the jog a dog but still a lot of $$$


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Grand Carpet Mills got back with me. The actual running surface on that one is about 63.5 inches. Definitely too short for a long GSD.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Got the treadmill the other day and finally just put it together. Took about 30 minutes, but half of that was spent unwrapping everything... pretty easy. It's definitely long enough for a GSD and seems to do the job. Not too loud or anything. Sounds and works like any treadmill I've heard or seen.

I bought the pads that the company sells since it's on a hard surface. You'll notice them in the front and back legs of the treadmill. If it's on carpet it's probably not needed, but it works well with the hard laminate floor to reduce noise. I only ran her on there for about 10 minutes just to give it a shot and it runs smooth. Let me know if you guys have any questions about it or anything. 

For $450 shipped... seems like a pretty good deal so far.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

How does the build quality seem? Looks good.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Built like any $1000+ human treadmill that I've ever seen. I'm going to register it on their website. I'm pretty sure they give you a year warranty in case anything breaks. 

I'd prefer if it was a bit wider, but it's adequate. I'm used to putting her on a human treadmill and it's probably a good 3-4 inches wider, but humans are typically wider than dogs, so this should be fine for her. 

It sits on an incline that you can manually adjust. The minimum level seems plenty, but you can always make it steeper if you want. Belts feels like a human treadmill belt and you can adjust the tension if needed.

I'll make a video of her running on it when I get a chance, so you can actually see it with a dog running on it. She was a little confused at first since it's new to her even though she's been running on these things for basically her whole life. It will probably take a couple times to get fully used to it.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

This should give you an idea of exactly how long it is. For some reason she wants to go all the way in the front and I'll train her to run more in the middle, but you get the idea of exactly how much space she has on this thing for a nice full stride once she's a little more centered.

The picture quality is horrible. I'm taking it on my phone and she's in motion, so it's a little blurry.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

That does look long enough!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Did it not come with a chest bar to stop the dog from going too far?

It looks nice! 


Yeah, the prices for pre-made mills are pretty ridiculous. Whenever I get one, it'll be homemade. Like this one:





But with rails or sides for safety.


----------

